# DirecTV claims Tivo Series 3 feature coming soon.



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

This should be fun. 



> Does this work with my DIRECTV TiVo?
> 
> No, but it will work with Series 2 and Series 3 devices soon.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P4400098&Id=174001000#category1

Frankly I think this is just a mistake - probably thinking the HR10 is a "Series 3". Is DirecTV really so clueless or are they just misleading people? Maybe RS4 is really a DTV plant sent here to keep the "TiVo zealots" hopes up.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Definately is scheduled for the HR10 and the R15/R16. It just went into DTV CSR training this week. Currently scheduled for the HR20 (only) for Jan 17th. HR21 soon ..... HR10 later.



nrc said:


> This should be fun.
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P4400098&Id=174001000#category1
> 
> Frankly I think this is just a mistake - probably thinking the HR10 is a "Series 3". Is DirecTV really so clueless or are they just misleading people? Maybe RS4 is really a DTV plant sent here to keep the "TiVo zealots" hopes up.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

incog-neato said:


> Definately is scheduled for the HR10 .....
> ..... HR10 later.


<yawn> Too little, too late.

But hey, now the lemmings will be able to remote schedule all that great looking SD stuff. 



> On your DIRECTV+ box, your request to record will succeed. However, if you select an HD title to record, it will fail.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Noted here.

What's curious is it does seem to indicate that it will work with SA TiVo's rather than DirecTiVos.

I have to believe that it's a typo. IF (big if) there is any hope for TiVo on DirecTV in the future I have to believe it would be an overlay on the HR20/21 like the CableCos are doing with TiVo.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Mark Lopez said:


> <yawn> Too little, too late.
> 
> But hey, now the lemmings will be able to remote schedule all that great looking SD stuff.


Of course lemmings with Genuine TiVo boxes have had this capability for years. Just another thing the DirecTV folks refused to allow on their boxes until it was "<yawn> too little too late."

Add it to the list of features that DirecTV fans don't care about unitl it shows up on their boxes. Then it's the best thing since sliced bread.

So anyway, when do I get to "Remote Book" DirecTV programming for my Series 3 TiVo?


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

nrc said:


> Of course lemmings with Genuine TiVo boxes have had this capability for years. Just another thing the DirecTV folks refused to allow on their boxes until it was "<yawn> too little too late."
> 
> Add it to the list of features that DirecTV fans don't care about unitl it shows up on their boxes. Then it's the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> So anyway, when do I get to "Remote Book" DirecTV programming for my Series 3 TiVo?


I was going to say something very similar.

Yes, as a lemming with S3 and HD units, remote scheduling is nothing new. But it's great to have. Now who is late to the game again?

Oh and MRV, yeah that's not that cool either. (noted sarcasm) I had DTV/TiVo's for years and the addition of MRV to my S3 and HD units is in the same league as when dual tuner capability was added to the S1 DTV/TiVo units. When you don't have it, you can't appreciate it. But you'd never go without it again.

Also, TiVoToGo/TiVoComeBack (awesome to use for offloading shows to the computer, then bring back to watch later, also to load up the kid shows on the iPods).

To imply that TiVo is late with any features, relative to other DVRs, is nonsense.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

nrc said:


> Of course lemmings with Genuine TiVo boxes have had this capability for years.


Yeah with a bunch of hacks that the average Joe would not know how to do and have to be reinstalled every time there was an update.  But then again, since the HR10 updates come months to years apart....



20TIL6 said:


> To imply that TiVo is late with any features, relative to other DVRs, is nonsense.


LOL. Like it only taking 7+ years to get something as basic as folders.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

nrc said:


> best thing since sliced bread.


Tried it. Wasn't that impressed. I like it better unsliced.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Yeah with a bunch of hacks that the average Joe would not know how to do and have to be reinstalled every time there was an update.  But then again, since the HR10 updates come months to years apart....
> 
> LOL. Like it only taking 7+ years to get something as basic as folders.


Standalone TiVo units, like the S2, S3, and HD require no hacks for any of these features. What are you talking about?

And I had an S2 DirecTV/TiVo (Samsung) that I got like in 2003-2004. It always had folders in the now playing list. My S1 Sony SAT-T60 never had folders, but the S2 did the moment it was delivered. Again, what are you talking about?

And if you want to bring up basic features that are missing, what about dual live buffers on the DTV DVRs? What's the schedule look like for that? When DTV can accomplish something as basic as that.... oh just nevermind.

Yeah, LOL right back at ya'


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

20TIL6 said:


> Standalone TiVo units, like the S2, S3, and HD require no hacks for any of these features. What are you talking about?


Ummm.... This is the HR10 forum and the discussion was about upgrades to that model. Any other model is irrelevant.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> Ummm.... This is the HR10 forum and the discussion was about upgrades to that model. Any other model is irrelevant.


Ummm... I believe the title of the thread says Series 3.  But, hey it's cool that you only want to compare the HR20 to the HR10-250. After all, they're both a few years behind in features, both due to D*.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Mark Lopez said:


> Ummm.... This is the HR10 forum and the discussion was about upgrades to that model.


No, the discussion was not about upgrades to that model, you took it as that, but what you took it as is irrelevant.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

20TIL6 said:


> And if you want to bring up basic features that are missing, what about dual live buffers on the DTV DVRs? What's the schedule look like for that?


Actually the quite workable method (easier than the original equally usable workaround) is being released now. IMO the whole DLB is just another lemming argument (yes I know about the polls from previous Tivo users). However, I recall in the old days (before people had to dream up reasons to bash the DirecTV unit) anyone who talked about watching live TV was flamed. They were told by the same lemmings that now say DBL is a must, that Tivo is a DVR and is designed for recording shows, not watching live TV. But if it wasn't that, they would still find some other reason to whine. Like 'Waiting 10 minutes to cancel a SP or reorder them is a must, in order to have time to take a crap'.  FWIW, in the 8+ years I've had a Tivo (well at least since they had dual tuners), I have never once needed or used DLBs. <shrug> Of course I use my DVRs as a DVRs and not to channel flip.

Just like the picture in guide that the Tivo lemmings cried for years to have, but now that the HR series has it, they complain that it is a bad feature because it spoils shows. Good grief!


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

SullyND said:


> No, the discussion was not about upgrades to that model, you took it as that, but what you took it as is irrelevant.


Silly me for thinking a thread in the HR10 section which specifically mentioned a mistake in the wording of the DirecTV FAQ about DirectTV Tivo models was about something other than the HR10.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> Actually the quite workable method (easier than the original equally usable workaround) is being released now. IMO the whole DLB is just another lemming argument (yes I know about the polls from previous Tivo users). However, I recall in the old days (before people had to dream up reasons to bash the DirecTV unit) anyone who talked about watching live TV was flamed. They were told by the same lemmings that now say DBL is a must, that Tivo is a DVR and is designed for recording shows, not watching live TV. But if it wasn't that, they would still find some other reason to whine. Like 'Waiting 10 minutes to cancel a SP or reorder them is a must, in order to have time to take a crap'.  FWIW, in the 8+ years I've had a Tivo (well at least since they had dual tuners), I have never once needed or used DLBs. <shrug> Of course I use my DVRs as a DVRs and not to channel flip.
> 
> Just like the picture in guide that the Tivo lemmings cried for years to have, but now that the HR series has it, they complain that it is a bad feature because it spoils shows. Good grief!


What your argument really proves is that D* didn't bother to understand what folks were doing with dvrs. Whether you use it or not, we have seen hundreds of messages wanting DLB, others complaining about the PIG, and yet others talking about the 50 Season Pass limit. Clearly, clearly, clearly - D* did not bother to understand how people have been using their dvrs for the last 7 years or what kind of features they really wanted. This is one of the major reasons why their dvr is a second-rated box.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> Just like the picture in guide that the Tivo lemmings cried for years to have, but now that the HR series has it, they complain that it is a bad feature because it spoils shows. Good grief!


I agree on the DLB, I never use it. I record everything. But you, as someone that claims to also record everything, how can you not complain about the 50 SP limit or the PIG? I understand the new boxes are faster and might do some things better. But those are basically no-brainers.

The 50 SP limit is just silly. If it's not an arbitrary limit then it's a design flaw. Why build limits into anything you build unless you have to?

And the PIG is a matter of fear or arrogance. The only logic is that they are afraid that someone that's never used a DVR is used to this feature. But to not make it a configuration option is arrogance.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

midas said:


> And the PIG is a matter of fear or arrogance. The only logic is that they are afraid that someone that's never used a DVR is used to this feature. But to not make it a configuration option is arrogance.


As noted, the PIG was a HUGE top feature request of the Tivo crowd for years. Every cable box has it including most of the cable DVRs by the way. And the Comcast Tivo even has it.  Wow, I guess Tivo is "afraid that someone that's never used a DVR is used to this feature." Amazing.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

shibby191 said:


> As noted, the PIG was a HUGE top feature request of the Tivo crowd for years. Every cable box has it including most of the cable DVRs by the way. And the Comcast Tivo even has it.  Wow, I guess Tivo is "afraid that someone that's never used a DVR is used to this feature." Amazing.


None of that means that it's not stupid to make a configurable option.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

That is hilarious. It's nice to know that DTV does not even have a clue.



nrc said:


> This should be fun.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P4400098&Id=174001000#category1
> 
> Frankly I think this is just a mistake - probably thinking the HR10 is a "Series 3". Is DirecTV really so clueless or are they just misleading people? Maybe RS4 is really a DTV plant sent here to keep the "TiVo zealots" hopes up.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Clearly, clearly, clearly - D* did not bother to understand how people have been using their dvrs for the last 7 years or what kind of features they really wanted.


Or perhaps they were more concerned about the features that non-Tivo users (their main target group) would want. Clearly, clearly, clearly from the increase in subs, this has not been an issue.



midas said:


> But you, as someone that claims to also record everything, how can you not complain about the 50 SP limit or the PIG?


Several reasons
1. I have more than one DVR. But even with one, I would not have that many SPs (see #2 below)
2. I have a life beyond watching TV
3. I love the PIG and it's not that hard to ignore if you really don't want to see what is happening.



midas said:


> But to not make it a configuration option is arrogance.


This is another Tivo lemming contradiction. Every time someone would complain that Tivo do not put an option for something in, the response from the Tivo Army was 'Tivo is designed to be user friendly and too many options will just confuse people.' But when DirecTV does not put in an option, they get bashed. Go figure.  At least DirecTV is listening to the feedback. Sort of like Tivo did back in the early days when there were just a few dozen of us on this forum and they asked for our opinions and implemented many of those features. But then one day, they decided that they knew better than their customers and quit listening. That's also about the time they started to stagnate and now are one step away from being out of business.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Mark Lopez said:


> Several reasons
> 1. I have more than one DVR. But even with one, I would not have that many SPs (see #2 below)
> 2. I have a life beyond watching TV


But again I ask, why? They have the data from their Tivo users to show how many of them have more than 50 SPs. Why build a unit with such a limitation. Do you really think people that 'have a life beyond watching TV' are the best market for D* to market towards?



> 3. I love the PIG and it's not that hard to ignore if you really don't want to see what is happening.


But it would be easier to ignore if you could configure it.



> This is another Tivo lemming contradiction. Every time someone would complain that Tivo do not put an option for something in, the response from the Tivo Army was 'Tivo is designed to be user friendly and too many options will just confuse people.' But when DirecTV does not put in an option, they get bashed. Go figure.  At least DirecTV is listening to the feedback. Sort of like Tivo did back in the early days when there were just a few dozen of us on this forum and they asked for our opinions and implemented many of those features. But then one day, they decided that they knew better than their customers and quit listening. That's also about the time they started to stagnate and now are one step away from being out of business.


I have never believed in limiting option to cater to, I believe the Tivo lemming term is, Joe Six-Pack. But I had to agree that some of the requests would have caused real support issues. But a configuration on the PIG, that's so simple. Make it on by default so that nobody that would miss it would complain.

I owned the original Dish Player. It had the PIG. I hated it. And I'll hate it in the HR20. It's not a dislike. It's not a 'this would be nice to have'. It's a hate. Why have something so simple to address that will make people hate?


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

midas said:


> But again I ask, why? They have the data from their Tivo users to show how many of them have more than 50 SPs. Why build a unit with such a limitation. Do you really think people that 'have a life beyond watching TV' are the best market for D* to market towards?


I don't know what the Tivo data says. Perhaps it shows most have less than 50. Perhaps they did a poll. Perhaps they used other data. Perhaps they just want to sell more DVRs. I'm not disagreeing that it could be more, but personally, I don't see it as an issue.



midas said:


> But it would be easier to ignore if you could configure it.


I agree. But my point was just that the Tivo Army crowd ALWAYS used the 'It's supposed to be simple' excuse for not having options. Well.... at least until now.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Mark Lopez said:


> Ummm.... This is the HR10 forum and the discussion was about upgrades to that model. Any other model is irrelevant.


Actually, this is the "DirecTV HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs" topic on a TiVo forum. DirecTV claims that they're bringing "Remote Booking" to the Series 3 platform so the TiVo Series 3 is clearly relevant here.

Thanks for playing, though.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

shibby191 said:


> As noted, the PIG was a HUGE top feature request of the Tivo crowd for years. Every cable box has it including most of the cable DVRs by the way. And the Comcast Tivo even has it.  Wow, I guess Tivo is "afraid that someone that's never used a DVR is used to this feature." Amazing.


I don't see a lot of TiVo users clamoring for PIG. It's mainly something people coming from other DVRs want. Once they find that they don't really need it (or probably even want it) not much more is said about it.

A "HUGE top feature request" would be something where the forum has to create a sticky thread for it because it's almost everyone's number one issue. There would be thousands of responses over the course of barely more than a year.

You know, something really HUGE like dual live buffers on the DTV HD DVRs.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

This is a lot of fuss over a website error. Somebody somewhere screwed up. If there was going to be such a thing as a Tivo Series 3 for DTV, this little obscure line on a random DTV webpage would not be where we would hear about it first.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

nrc said:


> I don't see a lot of TiVo users clamoring for PIG. It's mainly something people coming from other DVRs want.


You have been around here long enough to know this was asked for before there even were any other DVRs except for Replay.



nrc said:


> Once they find that they don't really need it (or probably even want it) not much more is said about it.


Here we go again with the lemming excuses. If it's a feature Tivo lacks, no one wants it or would use it. But if it's a feature another DVR doesn't have that Tivo does, it's something everyone wants and needs.  As for not more being said about it, people eventually give up asking when they see it's not going to happen (PIG, caller ID, easy CC on/off, folders (until recently)). You rarely hear about those anymore because people have either resorted to hacking the unit to get it or just got tired of asking.

And I still don't get the whole DLB whining issue. There IS a workaround and there IS a new easier solution. It's not like you can not accomplish the same thing with very little effort. But the same people who will say, 'but it takes 3 seconds to do and thus is unsatisfactory' are the same ones who feel it's ok to sit and wait for minutes for the 'please wait' screen to clear on the Tivo whenever you do even the simplest of functions.


----------



## snoots (Aug 14, 2002)

As a HDtivo owner ( 3 ) now down to 1 with 2 HR20's I would kill for "suggestions" That and being able to extract hd video like I can on the HDTIVO.

The only + with the DirecTV DVRs is faster menus and of course more HD channels. The cost of these features is spotty recording and loss of OTA channels until rebooting receivers,


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> Here we go again with the lemming excuses.


Dude, what is the deal with your lemming fetish? Chill out and let it go, man. For someone who


Mark Lopez said:


> 2. I have a life beyond watching TV


, you don't seem to be too busy to demand that the "lemmings" mindlessly follow your lead, instead of making their own choice of dvr hardware.



Mark Lopez said:


> And I still don't get the whole DLB whining issue. There IS a workaround.


It's a major feature. Not all dvr's have it. It is more important to some people, and less important to others. DVR's are not one size fits all. Is that simple enough to "get"? Now why don't you go back to your workaround and quit whining about the "lemmings" that formed their own opinion which just happens to be different from yours?


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

DirecTV will have a Series 3 TiVo soon? This is great news!!!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Mark Lopez said:


> Here we go again with the lemming excuses. If it's a feature Tivo lacks, no one wants it or would use it. But if it's a feature another DVR doesn't have that Tivo does, it's something everyone wants and needs.  As for not more being said about it, people eventually give up asking when they see it's not going to happen (PIG, caller ID, easy CC on/off, folders (until recently)). You rarely hear about those anymore because people have either resorted to hacking the unit to get it or just got tired of asking.


I never claimed that nobody wants PIG. It's simply not in "HUGE" demand as the previous poster claimed. If there's a feature that defines "HUGE" demand it's DLB. Over 95% of HR2x owners consider it a "must have" feature. There has been no missing features with close to that level of demand in the TiVo world.

And of course it's DTV that ultimately decides what features end up on their DVRs. It's especially silly mentioning folders when TiVo had folders for quite some time before DTV saw fit to bring them to the version of TiVo that they offer.



> And I still don't get the whole DLB whining issue. There IS a workaround and there IS a new easier solution. It's not like you can not accomplish the same thing with very little effort. But the same people who will say, 'but it takes 3 seconds to do and thus is unsatisfactory' are the same ones who feel it's ok to sit and wait for minutes for the 'please wait' screen to clear on the Tivo whenever you do even the simplest of functions.


How funny is it that you're talking about "Tivo lemming excuses" and then your turn around and make excuses for DirecTV not offering a feature that 95% of their customers consider a "must have" feature? I love it. Never change.


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

Heard somewhere that D* bought up Replay... should've bought TiVo...


----------



## fasTLane (Nov 25, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> But hey, now the lemmings will be able to remote schedule all that great looking SD stuff.





Mark Lopez said:


> Here we go again with the lemming excuses.


*Lemming, Lemming, Lemming* ad nauseum....

Rather be a Tivo lemming than an NDS *groupie*. 

Everybody knows what groupies are about.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

nrc said:


> I never claimed that nobody wants PIG. It's simply not in "HUGE" demand as the previous poster claimed.


It was a huge request years ago. Tivo said they weren't going to do it, thus the community dropped it. If the archive goes back to 2000-2002 you'd see plenty of requests for it.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

snoots said:


> I would kill for "suggestions"


You can actually do suggestions on the DirecTV web site. Rate programs and movies and it'll spit out suggestions to you over time. Similar to Netflix. And then with remote booking you can schedule any of the suggestions to program on your DVR. Not the same thing but since the Tivo suggestions are their patent it's the next best thing for those that need this. The advantage is that being on the web you can do it at work or whatnot when you're bored.



> That and being able to extract hd video like I can on the HDTIVO.


Which is only because of a hack. I'd think that a good part of the reason why DirecTV went their own way is because of the hacking on the DirecTivo's. Especially 3-4 years ago anything to do with hacking was top priority to stop at DirecTV. And Tivo has always looked the "other way" in terms of hacking and even encouraged it. People tend to forget this and I'm sure it was a major reason why Tivo and DirecTV are no longer together making receivers.

Anyway, DirecTV did introduce at CES that as part of Media Share you'll be able to stream HD programs from your HR20/21 to your PC and watch. No idea if you'd be able to extract it or not (probably not) but once you have it on the PC I'm sure you can find ways.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

CrashHD said:


> For someone who , you don't seem to be too busy to demand that the "lemmings" mindlessly follow your lead, instead of making their own choice of dvr hardware.


I have no problem with people making a their own choice. The problem, I have is when false statements are made about another product to somehow try to sway people the 'Tivo way' in some sort of last ditch effort to save a unit that is dead as far as DirecTV is concerned. I've always said the HR2x is not perfect (although I have yet to have a problem with either of mine). But I've also said the HR10 has issues too. It's the 'lemmings' that refuse to acknowlede that they both have their own set of problems and both have their own features. The difference is the 'lemmings' try to focus on anything the competetor does not have that Tivo does and make it sound like it's the most important feature in the world. And they fail to have anything good to say about the 20+ things that the competetor's does better, or features that Tivo does not have. Of course the excuse for the extra features will be 'No one wants or needs that'. 



CrashHD said:


> It's a major feature. Not all dvr's have it. It is more important to some people, and less important to others. DVR's are not one size fits all. Is that simple enough to "get"? Now why don't you go back to your workaround and quit whining about the "lemmings" that formed their own opinion which just happens to be different from yours?


It's a major feature *in your opinion*. And again the issue is that the Tivo fanatics try to make it sound as if it (the ability to accomplish what DLB does) is non-existant on the HR2x. Well, it's true that it does not fuction exactly like Tivo, but it is 100% possible to accomplish the exact same thing. There is a difference between claiming a unit does not have a feature, and saying it's a little more difficult (very little IMO) to work around to accomplish the same end result. Is it a bit of a nuisance? Possibly. But IMO no more than getting 'Please wait' for minutes every time you do even the simplest functions.


----------



## 94SupraTT (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Lopez said:


> There is a difference between claiming a unit does not have a feature, and saying it's a little more difficult (very little IMO) to work around to accomplish the same end result. Is it a bit of a nuisance? Possibly. But IMO no more than getting 'Please wait' for minutes every time you do even the simplest functions.


Saying it is a little more difficult is an understatement. I follow no less than 4 teams at a time on Sundays (NFL). Not having a true DLB function is a PITA.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

fasTLane said:


> Rather be a Tivo lemming than an NDS *groupie*.


What does NDS have to do with anything? DirecTV is owned by newscorp and designed the HR20 on their own....


----------



## Jupiter8 (Jan 10, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> What does NDS have to do with anything? DirecTV is owned by newscorp and designed the HR20 on their own....


Newscorp sold their share in Directv so I no longer have to feel as guilty about who gets my $$$!


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

Mark Lopez said:


> I've always said the HR2x is not perfect (although I have yet to have a problem with either of mine). But I've also said the HR10 has issues too.


yeah, and you oughta know, youve actually had your hr2x's for what, 4 weeks now (not including the time you 'messed with one at the store')?

unlike you, ive had mine for over a year, and although ive had my problems with it i like it.

your abrasive ignorance toward anyone who has an opinion contrary to yours is a lot of fun to read though. keep up the good work -youre a hoot!


----------



## NytOwl666 (Jan 9, 2007)

Adam1115 said:


> What does NDS have to do with anything? DirecTV is owned by newscorp and designed the HR20 on their own....


Well... NDS pretty much does a lot of the engineering. D* booted them out then NewsCorp got D* and since NDS is owned by NewsCorp, they've been back. Sad really. Never a consumer oriented engineering firm...


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

NytOwl666 said:


> Well... NDS pretty much does a lot of the engineering. D* booted them out then NewsCorp got D* and since NDS is owned by NewsCorp, they've been back. Sad really. Never a consumer oriented engineering firm...


The only thing that NDS has to do with DirecTV is that they are the company that does the access cards.

NDS also originally programed the R15.

But they have *nothing* to do with the HR20 or HR21 and most of the improvemnets on the HR20/21 have been filtering back down to the R15, thus reducing any NDS influence on that platform as well.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

shibby191 said:


> The only thing that NDS has to do with DirecTV is that they are the company that does the access cards.
> 
> NDS also originally programed the R15.
> 
> But they have *nothing* to do with the HR20 or HR21 and most of the improvemnets on the HR20/21 have been filtering back down to the R15, thus reducing any NDS influence on that platform as well.


Do you know that for fact? How do you know that D* didn't plan on using NDS for doing the HD versions as well? It appears to me that D* did the HD versions in house because NDS had messed up the R15 so badly.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

RS4 said:


> Do you know that for fact? How do you know that D* didn't plan on using NDS for doing the HD versions as well? It appears to me that D* did the HD versions in house because NDS had messed up the R15 so badly.


Yes, we all know that for a fact. The HR20/21 series has nothing to do with NDS and is done in house.

As for why I'm sure you are spot on for the reason. NDS messed up the R15 and the receiver is just now starting to recover from it.

Note quite sure what your point is though, it sounded like you were trying to "I gotcha" with your post but I'd think everyone agrees with it.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

rickmeoff said:


> yeah, and you oughta know, youve actually had your hr2x's for what, 4 weeks now (not including the time you 'messed with one at the store')?


No, more like a few months now. And why do you persist in telling the lie that my previous use before leasing one was 'at a store'?  Do you feel that only by fabricating things, you will discredit someone?



rickmeoff said:


> your abrasive ignorance toward anyone who has an opinion contrary to yours is a lot of fun to read though. keep up the good work -youre a hoot!


LOL. Please point to any post I have ever made that was not backed up with fact. I never said lack of DLB was not an issue for some people. What I have said (and is fact) is that there is a workaround to accomplish the same thing. I have only set things straight for those who claim that since the HR2x doesn't have DLBs, that it is useless. Of course those statements mostly comes from those who not only don't own one, but have not even 'messed' with one in a store or anywhere for that matter.

The only abrasive arrogance is coming from the Tivo fanatics who try to bash the HR2x every chance they get and are not willing to look at the 'big picture'. I've been a Tivo owner probably longer than 99% of Tivo owners having bought one right after they first came out. So I am well aware of it's good and bad points. But even after 8+ years of using Tivos, I'm not so brainwashed and closed minded that I am not willing to try something else. And I have found the HR2x to be far superior.

But don't worry, I won't be hanging around this forum much longer. I only have one HR10 left to replace.  OTOH, I may have to come back after all the MPEG2 HD feeds get shut down, just to read the 'I heard DirecTV is bringing Tivo back' threads.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

enough...


----------

